# 88 quantum fuel gauge sender



## Yader (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello, I have an 88 quantum that does not show how much gas it has. I was tld that it is probably a bad fuel gauge sender. I went to the vw dealer and was told that the part was discontinued and was not available anywhere. My question is is there a place where I can get this part? Can it be fixed? Please help.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

most likely going to have to get an aftermarket universal one unless someone is parting a quantum and theirs is working. These have been discontinued a long time ago. Just keep googling and ebaying.


----------



## Yader (Sep 1, 2012)

Please explain. Tou men i could adapt one to fit it? Can you or anyone recommend? Thanks


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Fuel sender, Quantum*

bimrpwr.... Thanks. That's what I thought. I have a sending unit, but am not sure how to test it out of the car. The previous owner had monkeyed with it, and had it tie wrapped to the elec. pump. I've eliminated the pump for a mechanical pump and Weber carb set up. Thanks, David.


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*fuel sender, Quantum*

Yader.... yes, you can adapt an aftermarket unit to fit, and function properly. Mounting the sender would be the biggest problem, that's why I am looking for an original VW one. Thanks, David.


----------

